# Vote for simon cudlip for pleasure jam



## izzyeames (Oct 21, 2013)

O'Neill Pleasure Jam Video Challenge 2013 - The voting is on! - O'Neill Pleasure Jam 

HE'S BASED IN YORKSHIRE AND IS AN INSANE SNOWBOARDER, HES SPONSORED BY VARIOUS THINGS LIKE DC SNOWBOARDS. 

PLEASE VOTE FOR HIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

1) no.

2) go fuck yourself.

3) someone please kill this person.

4) ???

5) profit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

How about I go vote for Will Mayo cause he's actually a rad dude.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Welcome to the new Vote for Will Mayo thread.*



BurtonAvenger said:


> How about I go vote for Will Mayo cause he's actually a rad dude.


ok then, done.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

But he's sponsord by various things!!!


Things!!!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Yea vote for will mayo.


----------



## izzyeames (Oct 21, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> 1) no.
> 
> 2) go fuck yourself.
> 
> ...


em why are you being such a dick, no need to be horrible im only trying to help out a mate, and im 16 so no need to say go kill yourself makes you sound pathetic doesnt it really


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I believe he's actually asking for someone else to kill you. But sucking on the end of a shotgun would solve his problems with that.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

izzyeames said:


> em why are you being such a dick, no need to be horrible im only trying to help out a mate, and im 16 so no need to say go kill yourself makes you sound pathetic doesnt it really


didn't you see the part about profit?? this is all about money kid, quit being so selfish... so vain... you probably think this song is about you - don't you?

i would never task a lazy fuckwit like yourself to kill yourself because i know you're not responsible enough to get the job done. believe me. idiots like you are on here with dumb shit like this all the time - we always ask them to politely kill themselves and wouldn't you know it they just never do. i for one am dissapointed in your generation. anyway, as you can clearly see and as BA deftly pointed out i gave you merely the task of fucking yourself. an enjoyable exercise i'm sure we can all agree. 

carry on my dear moron... after all - we have profit to make here!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I just finished fucking myself for the 2nd time today. 

It was fantastic.


----------

